# High pitched chirping noise



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Good diagnostic. 

Should be under powertrain warranty still if you're not over 100k. The crankshaft seal is leaking crankcase pressure & making the noise. 

While you're at it, pull off the corrugated hose to the top of the intake manifold. There should be an orange dot visible in there - that's the PCV system check valve. If it's missing, the intake manifold needs to be replaced as well


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

13cruzeJ said:


> I pulled the filler cap to see if it was valvetrain related and the noise went away.


PCV malfunction. It's causing the engine to become pressurized and the pressure is escaping through the cam seals. Removing the cap releases the pressure.

It's covered by the 5 year/100K mile powertrain warranty.


----------



## 13cruzeJ (Apr 10, 2017)

That completely makes sense. I can feel crankcase pressure coming out the filler hole too. Well since I'm only at 43,xxx miles, I'll be calling and making an appointment at the dealership in the morning. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## 13cruzeJ (Apr 10, 2017)

Took the car to the dealership today. Ended up being the PCV. Of course they had to replace the valve cover because its integral but it was covered under warranty. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

